# head lights and signal lights



## Cixz (Nov 25, 2004)

hey im looking for some new head lights and signal lights for myt 98 200sx anyone got any suggestions???


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

CLICK ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 
stay away from those halo/ "projector" lights on ebay they= sheer crap. and they are not projectors no matter what anyone tells you, they stoped making the projectors along time ago :cheers:

direct b14 link


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i got the halo lights. and if i knew how much of a pain in the ass they were going to be i wouldnt have bothered. but now that i got them on ill be damned if im gunna take them off after all the work of putting them on.

go with crystal clears they are very nice


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

the crystals arent a perfect fit either, the problem with the halos is the lightling, now some may not mind it, but at night i like it to be as bright as possible. the halos ahve a terrible beam (narrow) and dont really give enuff light at all. liu has a bunch of beam pattern pics for the crystals if you pm him he will most likly send them to you but i have never seen any of the halos...............i just take everyones word for it :cheers:


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i dont usually drive my car at nite, hell i barely drive it at all, so i havent really noticed a lighting issue.

i just think the crystals look better.


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

buy these, they are factory nissan. bought them from mossy nissan. corners and headlights cost me like $450.00 or something like that. Direct bolt in and simple wire connections. My fav by far.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

factory crystal clears?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

turbo200 said:


> buy these, they are factory nissan. bought them from mossy nissan. corners and headlights cost me like $450.00 or something like that. Direct bolt in and simple wire connections. My fav by far.



hmm....they look the same to me, only painted.  

....got em from LIUSPEED.


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

I think im gonna get some OEM headlights and clear corners. How are the clear corners on ebay? Do they screw those up too?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

RotaryRyan said:


> I think im gonna get some OEM headlights and clear corners. How are the clear corners on ebay? Do they screw those up too?


they'll probably fit no problem

From liu, and they wont cost you 450 from there. But if your going to buy headlights from a dealer call Greg V at Mossy Nissan and he'll help out members of the forum.










GO WITH LIU AND GET THE CRYSTAL CLEARS LOOK AT THE DIFFERNECE.

As for Liu's beam pattern, he has HIDs fitted into his so yours wont be that bright, but they are nice. VERY little to get them in, there are 2 arms on the inside that you have to cut off, and a little shaving you have to do on the corners to get them to fit but nothing you cant do in under an hour, 2 if you stop for a sammich.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Black halos and corners


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

here are beam pattern with the crystal clears that used to be on justin GA16DE.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey, that's my car , LOL.

I gotta say the Crystals were the best lighting I've ever had.

I've had it all, stock, crystals, and now projectors. The lighting on the projectors is shit, pure shit. I'm only keeping them b/c I'll soon be able to do an Audi HID retrofit (when I can afford the ballasts).

The crystals will improve your lighting, the projectors/halos will kill your lighting.

Mossy has the crystals, but they're alot more expensive than Liu's. I think they're a different supplier, but I haven't seen any difference in the 2.

Oh, BTW, I just bought some cefireos (maxima) from Liu, I can't wait to see how the beam pattern is.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

here are the beam pattern on my crystals.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

justin ...

here are some cefiro beam pattern with H4 hid kit


----------



## Tdizzle412 (Dec 6, 2004)

JayL1967 said:


> Black halos and corners


I love the smoked look..Where'd you get them at? How's the lighting good?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Tdizzle412 said:


> I love the smoked look..Where'd you get them at? How's the lighting good?


U can get them HERE  and lighting is not the best ...for better lighting u have to replace the bulbs


----------



## Tdizzle412 (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks..What about them corners, I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Tdizzle412 said:


> Thanks..What about them corners, I can't find them anywhere.


www.liuspeedtuning.com


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Liuspeed has the corners. ^^^


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

Tdizzle412 said:


> Thanks..What about them corners, I can't find them anywhere.


go to nissan dealer tellem you want corner lights from Sentra made in Mexico (luciano) buy'em, take'em, put'em in oven for few minutes take of clear cover, sand down chrome part, paint any color desire :loser:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

off_da_meter said:


> go to nissan dealer tellem you want corner lights from Sentra made in Mexico (luciano) buy'em, take'em, put'em in oven for few minutes take of clear cover, sand down chrome part, paint any color desire :loser:


if your wanting the black liuspeed sells 3 or 4 differnt versions of them plus the chrome if you prefer it. Baking them open can be a P.I.T.A. and getting them to seal 100% back and not leak can be another P.I.T.A.

Liu is great to work with mine one came chipped and his supplier sent me out another one and it was recived in less then a week, however if you do prefer to go to a dealer for whatever reason www.mossypreformance.com will sell them cheaper then any other dealer, Greg is the man to talk to.


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> if your wanting the black liuspeed sells 3 or 4 differnt versions of them plus the chrome if you prefer it. Baking them open can be a P.I.T.A. and getting them to seal 100% back and not leak can be another P.I.T.A.
> 
> Liu is great to work with mine one came chipped and his supplier sent me out another one and it was recived in less then a week, however if you do prefer to go to a dealer for whatever reason www.mossypreformance.com will sell them cheaper then any other dealer, Greg is the man to talk to.


P.I.T.A. if you dont have the value of patience, and those who dont start dishing out $$$$ for something ya can do


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I hate to break it to you, but anywhere else it costs at least $45/side. So the way I see it, you have 3 options:

1. buy the mossy clear corners for $90 and hope you don't f it up.
2. buy them from liu at $80 and paint it yourself.
3. buy stealth from Liu at 106 (and yes, our guy charges us 26 to paint them, however, he's the best so far. They come out flawless)


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

off_da_meter said:


> P.I.T.A. if you dont have the value of patience, and those who dont start dishing out $$$$ for something ya can do


I had to reseal mine twice before I could get it to stop leaking, my tails still leak, I'm going to fix those...hmmm today sounds good..


----------

